# Today My Dad Died.



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

It is with great sadness and a heavy heart that I reach out today for support. my dad died hour ago. I recently posted that my father and my family had walked away from me a long time ago because they were ashamed of their daugher who suffered an illness such as this one. They were embarrased and I was a burden to them. It broke my heart to stay away from them all, but I have had the hard fight of anorexia and dp/dr I had to save my life. I no longer had the energy to be to be loved and accepted by my mom and dad. and sisters and brothers. I was told one hour ago that he died by a friend. I have cried so hard my heart hurts today. I hope it is okay to reach out here today. I feel like a lost soul at this time. I know I will continue to be strong and fight the illness with which I live, I will continue to write and try and help those who suffer for one thing that comes out of all the grief is knowing that I am a loving and caring human being i care about my fellow man. Thank god for a place like this one where one is not judged. I want you all to know that I appreciate all of you.

gem.


----------



## Kroko (Nov 21, 2004)

It's hard to find good words to reply with...my sister committed suicide last November...you will get over this loss, and I will get over mine.

I'm sorry, sincerely.


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't know what to say. I'd like to be able to relate, but I can't - I simply haven't been through something like this myself.

After all that you've been through already, this must be a hard blow.

There's no easy answer, and your father's death is going to take some time, perhaps a lot of time, to fully get over.

You have my best wishes, and I hope you'll be able to get through this in time. Don't hesitate to vent your feelings on here if you feel you need to; nearly everyone here will be willing to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

as you say gem, you are a loving and caring person. While those traits are adding to your pain right now, those same qualities will help pull you through this difficult time. 
You have my deepest sympathies. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

May God hold you and comfort your precious soul. I know this is very hard, but hold on to the Lord, as he will strengthen you and comfort you surely. Cry as much as you can, it is good for you. Yell and scream, as this is part of the whole process. Dont let your inner thoughts battle what you really feel. Dont let ANYTHING persuade your actions in this. Just release your emotion. If you feel that you should call home, them by all means call home! I know things are rough, but you are being prayed for. Keep your head up and know that you are a strong person. Peace, and God bless you in Jesus name.

-Robbie


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

i am so sorry to hear about your loss...

take care of yourself and stay strong...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi,

I don't know what to say..

I you have my deepest sympathies too, and I know it must be hard.

You're a strong person, you will go through.

Take care of yourself....

Allure


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear gem,

Deepest condolences. And I echo the sentiments posted by others.

You are strong, you are gentle, you are courageous.
You will get past this though it could take a long time.
Take Care,
Love,
Dreamer


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Gem,

You'll only be stronger cause of this. I am sorry for your loss. You are one of the earth's few good people and i'm sorry the ways of the world influenced your family in such a bad way. I am sure you will meet your father again in heaven someday where there is no such thing as judgement or hate. For now please take care of yourself and know that it's okay to cry, to scream and to grieve. My condolences go out to you. God Bless


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Gem,

I am so sorry to hear about your father. You are most certainly in my prayers and as Pure Narcotic said, it will only make you stronger. You seem like an really great person and I wish you only the best. 
Take care.

Kelson


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Gem,

Im so sorry to hear about your father, you have to be strong at times like this, and I'm here for you if you need anything.


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Sorry Gem


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I am so sorry for your pain and sadness. Hold your father close to your heart and he will always be alive in your memories. I am sending love, courage and strength. Be kind and gentle with yourself. Loosing a parent is very profound.
xoxo
Sassy


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

sorry to hear your news gem....stay strong


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry Gem


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Really sorry to here about your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Gem, my dad died a just over a year ago, I know what you're going through. The first week is the worst.

Hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

I would like to thank each and everyone of you for your support today. I am truly grateful for the kind words, they mean alot to me. It is been a very long and painful day, I am trying to be strong and I want you all to know that you are all wonderful, thank you.

gem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Terribly sorry to hear of your loss Gem.

Love Shelly


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry to hear that Gem, take care of yourself, you are truly one of the bravest people I 'know'. Gx


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

gem, i know you will see him again. things will get better and that is a promise. you are such a strong person, and you can only get stronger because of this.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

gem,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I wish i could reach across the wide expanse of the internet and give you a hug. I really don't know what else to say. To tell you that you have my deepest sympathy just doesn't seem enough. I'll pray for you and your father tonight, and i have no doubt the two of you will meet again one day and reconcile your differences.

And let your tears wash away the sorrow...

love,

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry Gem. Post on here anytime you feel lost and need some support and we'll be here for you. Take care.


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

I wanted to come back and post and again thank all of you, each and everyone of your for your support. I am going to be going tuesday morning to say goodbye to my father privately at the funeral home. The arrangements were made today. I was told today by my sister dad did not want you here no one does, it was awful to hear this. All because they could not accept there family member had an emotional illness. I let her know that I did not want to be part of there group. I will grieve in my own way . The dp/dr is really bad, my eyes are so swollen from crying, my heart hurts, but I am truly blessed to have all this support from all of you, thank you again from the bottom of my heart. It has meant so much to me. If my family were like all of you, I would be so proud.

gem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

My condolences, Gem


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

Dear Gem,

I'm so sorry to hear about the heartache you're going through. Thank goodness you've got so many people here who care about you! There's a saying; "You can't pick your family", but I don't agree with that. I believe that getting rid of *all negativity *in my life helps me to function better, even if this means a member of my family.

I wish you all the strength in the world to help you get through this. You're in my thoughts. Take good care of yourself.

Love,

Lesley Ann


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

gem said:


> If my family were like all of you, I would be so proud.
> 
> gem.


we ARE your family gem. you know you can always come here and we will give you all the support we can.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

so sorry. sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sincere condolences Gem. Thinking of you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

So sorry to hear of your loss, sending you deepest sympathy at this time.......I lost my dad 4 years ago so if you ever wanna talk just PM me xxxx


----------

